# Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!



## fritsche-joerg (5. Sep. 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich hoffe mir kann hier in diesem Forum geholfen werden. Dies ist mein erster Beitrag und deswegen stell ich mich und mein Projekt erstmal kurz vor.

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Hannover und bin 20 Jahre alt  wir haben bei uns zu Hause einen Gartenteich, den ich im Sommer auf Vordermann gebracht habe. Der Gartenteich beinhaltet ca. 9m³ Wasser. Zur Zeit wird der Teich von 2 Stören einem __ Zwergwels und ein paar Goldfischen bewohnt. 
Da der Teich einfach zu klein ist für die 2 __ Störe und im Winter sogar meist komplett zu friert, habe ich mich entschieden einen Teich drinnen zu bauen. 

Dieser Innenteich soll in einer Lagerhalle gebaut werden, das Dach ist aus Glas und somit kommt auch Tageslicht an den Teich. Nach entlichen hin und her überlegen habe ich mir gedacht, dass ein Stahlwandbecken ( Swimming-pool ) fürs erste reichen müsste. 
Also zack bei einem bekannten Auktionshaus im internet geguckt und siehe da habe sogar gleich eins gefunden. Das Teil also geshoppt hingefahren abgebaut ( das war ne Schei*** Arbeit -.- ) 
Naja weiter im Text, das Stahlwandbecken ist 5,6m* 3,6m es passen ungefähr 21m³ Wasser in das becken, also für ein paar Kois und störe vorerst reichlich.
Die Plane des Beckens hat allerdings so weiße Ablagerungen vom Chlor 

Frage 1: Ist das Becken überhaupt noch zu benutzen, wegen den Ablagerungen von Chlor???

Da das Wasser ja auch gefiltert werden muss, ich aber nicht für eine Filteranlage so viel Geld bezahlen will und ich sie selber bauen wollte bin ich auf diese Idee gestoßen :

http://www.teich-filter.eu/ 

Frage 2: Würde so eine Filteranlage + UV-Klärer ausreichen?

Das Stahlbecken ist schon 10 Jahre als und so sieht es auch teilweise leider so aus, deswegen habe ich mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht und bin dabei auf einen andere Idee gekommen. 
Wie wäre es denn, wenn ich den Teich aus alten Eisenbahnschwellen baue und dann mit Teichfolie auslege????

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch weitere Anregungen oder Ideen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!!:beten


Liebe Grüße 
Jörg


----------



## Butterfly (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Hallo Jörg!
Warum vergrößerst du dein ,,alten'' Gartenteich nicht? hast ja schon mal einen ganz guten Anfang.
Um Chlor musst du dir keine Gedanken machen, da Chlor schnell verfliegt..allerdings würde ich es trotzdem gründlich reiniegen. Natürlich nicht mit Chemiekalien!!
Eine Filteranlage für diese Grösse des Beckens Kostet nicht die Welt, natürlich kannst du auch eine selber bauen. Filteranlage+UVC-Klärer+Membrahnpumpe das brauchst du erstmal.
Darf ich fragen was du für den zehn jahre alten ,,Pool'' bezahlt hast?
Ps: Bilder wären nicht schlecht 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## fritsche-joerg (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Der Gartenteich gehört zum Reich meiner Mutter und ich die ist davon nicht so begeistert... ^^
Für den "Pool" hab ich 146 € bezahlt... Im Nachhinein könnte ich mir in den Allerwertesten treten, 2 Stunden Fahrt hin 4 Std abbauen und dann eigentlich wieder mit vergammelten Zeug wieder heim... Naja einmal und nie wieder aber naja spass hatten wir dabei wenigstens und ein Mittagessen gab es auch  

So zurück zum Thema also ich werde das ganze mit einem guten Bekannten aufbauen, dem sind im letzten Winter alle kois dem winter zum Opfer gefallen. 
Da er sich schon neue kois zugelegt hat ( ca. 4-5 Jahre) werden wir uns auch mal in der Zucht versuchen, deswegen brauch wir mehrere Becken. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ist also besser Becken zu bauen oder sich mehrere "Pool" zulegen?!?!?!


----------



## Butterfly (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Hi!
Hat jeder bei euch sein Gebiet ja?

Für ca. 500 hättest du einen neuen bekommen
willst du züchten? Haha..
Vorausgesetzt es sind geschlechtsreife Männchen und Weibchen vorhanden, die Wassertemperatur ist hoch und die Lichtintesität gross genug, und es ist ein Substrat (Leichbürste) vorhanden in denen sie die Eier ablegen und anschließend befruchtet werden können. Die meisten dieser Gelge werden allerdings garnicht entdeckt/bemerkt, da die Elternfische die Eier anschließend sofort wieder auffressen. Hängt vom Eingreifen des Pflegers ab. Die Qualität dieser Nachzuchten ist in der  ziemlich enttäuschend und bringt hauptsächlich Koi mit minderwertieger zeichnung und Körperbau. Etwas bessere Ergebnisse entstehen aus Paarungen wie Metlic mit Metalic oder Chagoi mit Chagoi. da können ganz passable Koi bei rauskommen. Gelege von Kohaku, Sanke und Showa kannst du vergessen.. kommt nicht bei raus. Hüpsche und gut gebaute Elternfische setzen nicht voraus, dass gute Nachkommen entstehen.
Wenn es einen allerdings dennoch fastzieniert soll man es machen.
BILDER!!!
Wenn du becken für aufzucht oder verschiedener Artentrennung brauchst, dann leg dir Faltbecken, Schaubecken etc. zu einfacher aufzubauen als zehn stahlwand-Pool's. 

Ausserdem brauchst du für jedes Becken extra Pumpe, UVC u. Membrahnpumpe.

Warum baust du nicht eine vernünftiege Sache und investizierst darin?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## fritsche-joerg (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

nein so war es nicht gemeint...^^ aber vom Platz her ist es auch nicht so einfach den Teich zu vergrößern.

Wegen dem Züchten das war nur so ein Gedanke...aber wenn ich es mache wollte ich es schon vernünftig machen. 

Ich bin ja auch noch am informationen sammeln  

wie ist das denn mit Koi- Arten welche sind denn die wertvollsten und wonach richtet sich der Preis eines Kois?

Mit dem Züchten wie und was da beachtet werden muss, Vorgang etc. hab ich mich schon eingelesen. 

Ich möchte das Ganze ja machen, weil es mir einfach Spaß macht und Fische an sich einfach schöne Tiere sind.


----------



## MadDog (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Hallo Jörg, 
wenn du einen Indoor Teich bauen willst, mauere dir doch einen. NImm Ytong-Steine mauer 4-5 Stück übereinander, dann hast du eine Höhe von ca. 80 - 100 cm. Auf diesem Weg kannst du sogar eine Uferzone erstellen, indem du eine 2 Reihe innen mauerst und obendrauf Ytongsteine legst. So kannst du Pflanzen rein setzten, wenn du dieses willst.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## fritsche-joerg (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, das Problem ist die Kraft die auf die Wand drückt, da bin ich mir nicht ob die das aushält. Ich habe es mit meinem Lehrer schon einmal versucht auszurechnen, aber der meinte ich soll lieber einen Statiker fragen.... oder wie siehst du das?? Ist dann halt nur schlecht, wenn es wirklich nicht halten sollte haben ich zich m³ wasser in der Halle.


----------



## Butterfly (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Hi Jörg!!
Schade, sonst würde ich sagen vergrösserst den denn hast du was schönen.
Mann kann nicht in einem Satz beschreiben wie ein Koi auf seinen Wert kommt. Es ist je nach Farbe, also wie die Abgrenzungen zwischen den einzelnen Farbpartien liegen grösse des Koi etc. kauf dir am besten Bücher, muss mal nachgucken was ich so da habe denn schreib dir dir wenn du willst per PN den Autor und ISBN Nr.
Bekommen wir noch bilder von dir?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Bin ganz Frank seiner Meinung.

Ist eine schöne sache und im ,,Verhältniss'' immernoch recht kostengünstig.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Ossi, von wo bist du ausgebrochen?
Du hast nun schon in mehreren Beiträgen irgendwelchen unpassenden Müll zusammen geschrieben..Ergibt alles keinen Sinn!
Was für Wannen?
Beteiliege dich am Geprach oder lass uns in Ruhe schreiben und berede deinen Kaktus.


----------



## fritsche-joerg (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Was für Fotos möchtest du denn sehen..? 

Also mit den Ytong- Steinen ist wirklich ne klasse idee, aber hält das Ganze überhaupt wenn der Teich eine Länge von evtl. über 7 m und einer Breite von 4-5m hat..?


----------



## Butterfly (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Von den Teichen.

Es geht müsstest du dann eventuell noch an den seiten verstärken, will mich nicht fest legen. Bin kein Statiker! 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## fritsche-joerg (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

ich werd morgen mal alles fotografieren und ne Skizze vom ganzen anfertigen.


----------



## Butterfly (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Hallo Jörg!

Das wäre klasse, bekommt man mal ein Bild von dem was du dir so vorstellt etc.. pp

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Dr.J (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Habe die OTs gelöscht, da die Beiträge auf die bezogen wurde, inzwischen gelöscht sind.


----------



## Butterfly (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Danke Danke Danke!!

Was ist das für einer?


----------



## fritsche-joerg (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Ebenfalls Danke!!!! =)))

Ich werden heute Abend mal Fotos reinstellen von unserem Gartenteich, Lagerhalle und von meinem "schönen" Pool ^^.

Desweiteren werde ich nachher mal zu einer koi- Zucht in laatzen (Hannover) fahren und mich dort mal schlau machen!  Also ich werde heute abend ausführlich berichten


----------



## Butterfly (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Hallo Jörg!

Bin sehr bespannt. Bis später 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## fritsche-joerg (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

So hier sind 2 Fotos vom Pool...  ich war bis vor 5 Minuten im Garten und habe die Folie mit dem Kärcher gesäubert. Ende vom Lied ist die Folie ist kaputt, weil sie so spröde war -.- ich muss mich immernoch zurückhalten dass ich nicht ausraste ..... 

Naja, ich war heute mittag in Laatzen bei diesem Koizüchter ( http://www.koizentrum.eu/index.php ), der Mann ist echt ein feiner Typ, er war nett und hat mir so gut es ging alle Fragen beantwortet. 

Danach bin ich gleich in Obi- Markt gegangen und habe mal geguckt wie viel Steine kosten, man man man wer soll so viel Geld haben -.-  

naja jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, dass ich mir lieber gleich was vernünftiges kaufe....


----------



## Butterfly (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Hallo Jörg!
Ohh man.. du hast bestimmt die folie mit der Dreckfräse gekerchert.. oder?
Du sagst die Folie ist kaputt, aber Wasser ist drinn? hmm..

Wie sehen deine weiteren Pläne nun aus?
MFG aus Berlin


----------



## fritsche-joerg (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

ne wasser ist ja noch nicht drin!!!  Meine Pläne ja ^^ also erstmal regt mich das mit dieser ollen Folie auf... und jetzt mal sehen also die idee mit den Ytong steinen ist einfach zu teuer 1 Stein kostet ca. 4€.
Ich werde meinen Vater mal beautragen mir iwo alte Bahnschwellen zu besorgen. Der onkel vom Koicenter meinte auch die idee wäre nicht schlecht. Und das ganze dann mit Folie auslegen evtl. dann noch ein Podest mit einbauen für Pflanzen. Er meinte auch wenn ich das machen sollte, soll ich gleich den Filter mit einbauen. Da konnte ich ihm aber nicht ganz folgen, der mann hat so dermaßen Ahnung - das war einfach zu viel input. ich werde morgen sehn was mein vater da klarmachen konnte und dann seh ich erstmal weiter...


----------



## Butterfly (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Sieht so aus.. Verguckt.
Rechne dir aus wieviele Steine du ca. brauchst und was es dich kosten ,,würde''. Hast du das schon gemacht?
Das mit den Bahnschwellen verstehe ich garnicht!! Hab es bis jetzt auch noch nirgendwo gehört.
Ein gemauerter wäre wesentlich besser, da du z.B einen Bodenablauf einbauen kannst. Das erspart dir viel Aufwand.

Koihaltung oder generell ,,Teich'' ist kein billiges Hobby, sondern nimmt sehr viel Zeit und Aufwand in Anspruch und kostet dem entsprechend.
Ich gebe im Monat ohne Probleme für Futter, Wasser, Strom, etc. ganz locker um die 500 Euro aus.
Und im nächsten Jahr wird es weitaus mehr, wie du vieleicht gesehen hast bin ich ja gerade in der Planung mein Schwimmbad zu einem Koibecken umzufunktionieren. Aleine die anschaffungskosten, für Filter, Pumpe und arbeiten die ich von einer Firma machen lasse werden mich schon einieges Kosten. Ein Kleinwagen wäre da umgerechnet drinne.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## fritsche-joerg (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Hallo, 

also langsam bin ich wirklich am verzweifeln!!!  Ich habe mir das alles so zusammen- /ausgerechnet, der Teich sollte die Abmaße 7m x 4m x 1,4m haben da wäre ich dann ca. auf ein Volumen von knapp über 39m³ Wasser gekommen - also wirklich ideal!  Naja soweit so gut, ich habe dann weiter mit Betonblocksteinen gerechnet bin auf 504 Steine gekommen, so grob über den Daumen!!!  Anschließend gleich im Internet geguckt, bezüglich Restposten oder Ähnliches. Das Suchergebnis was eine Palette mit 36 Steinen sollte glaub ich nen Fuchs kosten ( 50€ ).... 

Bin anschließend gleich zu meinem Vater gegangen und hab mit ihm darüber nochmal geredet... .und da kam gleich das nächste Problem.  Die Lagerhallen von meinem Vater sind echt verdammt riesig und er meinte halt, dass er nicht auf lange Sicht sagen könnte ob es da für immer stehen bleiben könnte. Naja wir haben uns jetzt darauf geeinigt das Ganze mit Bahnschwellen zu bauen. Welche zu besorgen wird zwar nicht so einfach sein, weil die Teile ja als "Sondermüll" gehalten werden, aber das wird schon klappen    Naja und dann werden die Bahnschwellen übereinander gestapelt und an den Stellen wo sie sich überlappen, bohre ich eine Durchgangsbohrung ganz durch und dann stecke ich letztendlich einfach ein Rundstahl rein und das Ganze ist fest. Später wird die Teichfolie einfach verlegt/ zugeschnitten / verschweißt usw. ... und falls das Ganze iwann mal schnell abgebaut werden muss geht es ganz schnell. Einen Bodenablauf mit einzubauen und das wasser über einen Schwerkraftfilter laufen zu lassen ist daher schlecht


----------



## Butterfly (7. Sep. 2010)

Ich __ blicke nicht mehr durch!!

Ob du nun Bahnschwellen oder einen gemauerten Teich evtl. wieder abreißt kommt aufs gleiche.

Man baut doch aber keinen Teich oder ein Becken in denen Fische gehalten werden, obwohl die wahrscheinlichkeit gross ist, dass das ganze wieder weg muss oO

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Man baut auch keinen Teich aus Sondermüll ! 
Keine gute Idee ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## Butterfly (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau -Fragen über Fragen!!!!*

Haha.. Wuzzel du sagst es. Lach

MFG aus Berlin


----------

